# Old fathfuls



## john blythe (May 23, 2011)

I was siting there the other night reading the thread about mock turtle soup. Put a smile on my face, and I though of some of the old classics and old fathfuls.
mock turtle soup
brown winsor soup
mulertorine soup

Kidney tobago 
kidneys on toast 
Deveil kidneys
Tripe and onions in cream sauce

mock goose
duck board curry (after the fridges have been cleaned)
Veg curry

Dundee pudding Servill sauce 
Eves pudding 
Collage pudding
collage pie (at a later time)

Could go on for ever hope it makes some of you smile blasts from the past, only at sea(Eat)


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

hi JB I recognise them all except the mulertorine soup. Any clues?


----------



## john blythe (May 23, 2011)

Sorry jg its mulligatawny soup, should of put it on spell check !


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Have a look at *this* extensive thread.
Every catering delight, and horror, is mentioned in it. (Thumb)


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

cheers JB I should have twigged that one myself.


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

The worst abomination I have ever seen was ashore. I had left the sea and was attending castlehill catering college night school Edinburgh for my C&G. To do this I had to have a day job and I worked in Crawfords restaurant in Castle street. Crawfords had a chain of tea room/restaurants around Edinburgh, don't know if they were elsewhere. The kind of place where the waitresses were ninety in the shade and wore frilly aprons and caps and served cakes on three tiered dishes. Anyway I was standing in the kitchen this day and the head chef, dressed in immaculate whites and starched hat picked a mop from the corner and swabbed it over the block!!!! That was the same place where I told him I was leaving early to watch the QE2 launch at the pub round in Rose street because at the time she was said to be the last big liner to be built. Not so , I am about twenty minutes from Napier city NZ and it is art deco week and there is two biggies in. PLease google art deco Napier if you are interested in the event and the history it has evolved from. Sorry to meander, I'm doing it a lot lately.


----------

